# derive, maple und mathematica

## tl2000

Hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem ähnlichen programm wie derive,maple oder mathematice, kennt jmd. von euch ein gutes und kostenloses?  Da ich gentoo auf meinem ibook installiert habe, müsste es möglichst auch als quelltext vorliegen oder halt als ppc binary..

----------

## bmichaelsen

```
emerge R
```

Ich weiss nicht wie es mit ppc aussieht, im ebuild steht nur "x86 sparc".

R ist an S, dem Vater von SPSS angelehnt, ist aber sehr mächtig.

http://www.r-project.org/

R ist im einfachsten Fall nur Kommandozeile - das macht eine Portierung sicher leichter ...

----------

## Qubax

mathematica und maple gibt es auch fuer linux

wie du dir das dafuer besorgst ...

also mathemtica geht wirklich gut, nur das die <<RealTime3D etwas komisch ist, da das bild staendig sichtbar neu aufgebaut wird, was mit gleicher version unter m$ nicht der fall ist

maple ... eher fuer mathematiker

falls du etwas in richtung matlab suchst, ist octave ein ausweg, gibt's aber auch direkt fuer linux

ps: gift ist ein "geschenk", mehr sag ich nicht

----------

## zbled

euler ist auch nicht so schlecht...

----------

## Benjamin H.

mupad kann ich nur emfehlen hält sich stark an derive und läuft auf linux ohne problem.. wir benutzen es in der schule und haben keine probleme musst mal bei google.de danach suchen

----------

## LockeAverame

mupad ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen zumal man es als student frei zugänglich bekommt. für numerische dinge ist scilab auch zu empfehlen und bc natürlich  :Smile: .

kommt zwar alles nicht an maple ran dafür aber kostenfrei.

gute CAS gibt es soweit keine die ich wüsste im OSS sektor, muss man halt mupad und co nutzen.

----------

## tl2000

mupad sieht super aus, allerdings scheint es das nur für x86 zu geben, oder?

----------

## gentop

So - nun push ich mal aus gegebenem Anlass diesen asbach-uralten Thread  :Wink: 

Ich habe meine Maple CD gefunden und will nun die Installation für Linux starten mit

```

/mnt/cdrom/installMapleLinuxSU

```

Dann meldet er mir allerdings folgenden Fehler:

```

-bash: ./installMapleLinuxSU: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

```

Hat jemand ne Idee?

//gentop

//EDIT: Es handelt sich um die Maple 8 Version!

----------

## EXS

in /etc/fstab dem cdrom den Parameter exec mitgeben...

----------

## Sas

emerge maxima

oder evtl.

emerge scilab

----------

## Haldir

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge R
> ```
> ...

 

Ehm was hat R mit Maple oder Mathematica zu tun?

R und Maple/Mathematica überschneiden sich nur in einem kleinen Bereich der Statistik, ansonsten haben die nix miteinander zu tun.

Maxima ist ziemlich gut.

----------

## gentop

 *EXS wrote:*   

> in /etc/fstab dem cdrom den Parameter exec mitgeben...

 

OK - das hat schon mal gefunzt. Nun stellt sich aber ein anderes Problem:

```

gentop cdrom # ./installMapleLinuxSU 

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

/mnt/cdrom/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Woran kann der Fehler liegen? Was ist diese libstdc++ ?

//gentop

----------

## Haldir

emerge lib-compat

----------

## gentop

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> emerge lib-compat

 

```

gentop cdrom # ./installMapleLinuxSU 

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Unable to load native library: /mnt/cdrom/Linux/Linux/resource/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so: symbol __libc_wait, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

```

//gentop

----------

## Haldir

Nutz mal die Suchfunktion zu maple  :Wink:  da gibts genug Threads die sich mit der Installation beschäftigen  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Problem besteht immer noch und Suche hat nichts gebracht.

//gentop

----------

## sirro

Hast du zufaellig ein NPTL-System? Mein altes Maple 5 machte damit Probleme.

----------

## gentop

Nein.

//gentop

----------

## reptile

du hättest das shell-script auch mit 'sh pfad_zur_datei' starten können, ohne exec-flag beim cdrom. nur so nebenbei.

----------

## gentop

Hab ich auch schon probiert... Ergebnis ist ja aber gleich.

//gentop

----------

## schotter

Ich will noch schnell was zu Mupad anmerken, also unter Linux kriegst du momentan nur die 2.5, die tut's auch, wenn du nicht "böse" Funktionen nehmen willst  :Smile:  Einfache wie f(x)=... gehen schon, nur wollt ich die Ackermannfunktion graphisch ausgeben etc. und das hab ich nur mit der 3.0 unter Windows hinbekommen. Unter Linux bekomm ich mit den gleichen Befehlen Fehler. Aber Mupad ist trotzdem zu empfehlen, von dem beschriebenem abgesehen kann ich nur gutes sagen. Und wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, für Schüler/Studenten umsonst!

----------

## bröggle

Hi,

ich steh zwar so kurz (||) vorm Mathe abi, aber ich suche nach einer Alternative für Derive.(so schön grafisch !)

(ich mag zwar an sich kommandozeile, aber ich finde es bei diesen dingen wesentlich einfacher das grafisch vor sich zu haben) (bitte kostenlos!)

(Dieses KmPlot, ist zwar an sich schon das was ich suche, aber es ist viel zu einfach/zu wenige funktionen.

Ich bräuchte nicht nur den Zeichnerischen Teil, sondern auch Ableiten Integrieren etc...

----------

